# Romantic Era Violin Concertos



## neoshredder

Name as many as you can. I'll start it off with the more obvious ones.
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Dvorak
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Bruch
Vaughan Williams The Lark Ascending
Elgar 
Saint-Saens
Paganini
Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

The start is already not encouraging, not listing the numbers and including a non-concerto (VW).


----------



## ptr

Hyperion's series with this name might be a place to start: *The Romantic Violin Concerto*

/ptr


----------



## Weston

Most of the violin concertos in my collection are more modern for some reason. Also, it's not my favorite genre exactly. (Bom-pa-Bommmm. _Screeach! Screely-wee! Shhhchach!_ Bom-pa-da Dommm. _Screeech!_) But here is what I have aside from a few already listed:

Tor Aulin (1886 - 1914) wrote at least three, 2 with opus numbers.

Franz Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, op. 2


----------



## Art Rock

ptr said:


> Hyperion's series with this name might be a place to start: *The Romantic Violin Concerto*
> 
> /ptr


Agreed, great start. Not mentioned there, and very much deserving attention are the two concertos by Raff.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Again, no one's mentioned Wieniawski.  

With me hanging around here someone must remember him somtime!


----------



## ptr

Weston said:


> Tor Aulin (1886 - 1914) wrote at least three, 2 with opus numbers.
> 
> Franz Berwald - Violin Concerto in C# minor, op. 2


I think that Aulin's three are quite Ok, AFAIK the two first are available on Sterling and the third on Musica Svecia and Naxos, the third is generally thought of as the best. (Never heard the Charles Barkel/Tor Mann version that was out in the early nineties, taken from an old radio broadcast)
I don't have very high thoughts of either of Berwald's Concertos, they are not even helped by world class soloists! 

/ptr


----------



## moody

Duplicate post---ignore.


----------



## Novelette

The fantastic violin concertos of Henri Vieuxtemps, I'm especially fond of #2 in F Sharp Minor.

And I can mention Wieniawski edgewise by mentioning that they were friends, and, occasionally, rivals.


----------



## Novelette

Also, Neo, I adore Schumann's Violin Concerto.

If you get a chance you might also enjoy listening to his Phantasie in C, Op. 131 for Violin and Orchestra. Not too substantial a work, but you can't go wrong with Schumann, in my opinion.


----------



## moody

Carl Nielsen, Paganini (6), Hans Pitzner,Jeno Hubay Op.99, H.W.Ernst,Op.23,Joachim-Hungarian Concerto,Op.11, Rozsa, Saint-Saens (3),Bloch,Glazounov,Walton.


----------



## neoshredder

Art Rock said:


> The start is already not encouraging, not listing the numbers and including a non-concerto (VW).


It is listed under String Concerti. http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html. And alll I need to know is the Composers name to find these concertos.


----------



## Guest

Here is my list:
Beethoven Op. 61 (I know, he is technically classical, but I like to include him here)
Mendelssohn Op. 64
Brahms Op. 77 and Op. 102 (technically, for violin and cello)
Tchaikovsky Op. 35
Bruch Op. 26
Vieuxtemps Op. 37
Stanford Op. 74, and Op. 32 (Suite for Violin and Orchestra)
Sibelius Op. 47
Saint-Saens' 3 concertos

These are all the romantic violin concertos I have heard.


----------



## Art Rock

neoshredder said:


> It is listed under String Concerti. http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html.


Well, IIRC the same list had the two Beethoven romances as well. So basically it is a list of pieces for solo instrument and orchestra, which is not the same as a concerto. At least not the way I have seen that term used generally.



> And alll I need to know is the Composers name to find these concertos.


Taking Bruch (which you mentioned) as an example, you will be surprised how few people have actually heard his 2nd and 3d (which are both very worthwhile), or even know of its existence. That's why I think it is far better to include the numbers (Bruch 1,2,3), rather than just Bruch.


----------



## ptr

One of my most favourite Romantic Violin Concertos are *Sergei Taneyev*'s Concert Suite for Violin & Orchestra!






/ptr


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> Most of the violin concertos in my collection are more modern for some reason.


Yeah! Because they don't bore ya to tears, like tedious romantic concertos.


----------



## hpowders

An underrated Romantic work is the very fine Violin Concerto No. 2 "In the Hungarian Manner" by Joseph Joachim.

Rarely performed, it was composed 21 years before his good friend Brahms' Violin Concerto.

Full of treacherous double and triple stops, but irresistibly approachable in its melodic richness, if you are a bit tired of the mainstream violin concertos, give this one with Rachel Barton Pine a try.


----------



## Heck148

Vieuxtemps wrote 4 Violin Concerti


----------

